# Neu im Geschäft



## bikinibottom (10. Apr. 2013)

Guten Tag Community

Bin nun auch mehr oder weniger stolzer Besitzer eines Gartenteiches. Der Vormieter hat ihn mir vererbt, leider alle Pumpen und Filter mitgenommen. Noch ist der Teich von einer dicken Eisschicht bedeckt. 
Der Teich selber ist ein Rechteck , drum herum mit Holzstegen und am Kopf auslaufend in Natursteinen. 
Er soll 1.40m tief sein und ist ca 6m lang und 2m breit. Momentan sind 6 Kois, einige Goldfische und ich glaube __ Schmerlen drinn. Die Kois holt er wohl ab da ich Sie nicht will ,kann mich zeitlich nicht so intensiv darum kümmer und es mir nicht leisten. 
Die anderen Fische würde ich gerne behalten, ich habe zwar ein sehr gut laufendes Aquarium aber vom Gartenteich gar keine Ahung. 
Sind Filter und Pumpen immer eine Voraussetzung das mein Teich nicht umkippt und die Fische überleben ?
Würde mir günstig eine gebrauchte kaufen die einen Durchlauf von ca 2200L/H sollte reichen?
Über die Bepflanzung kann ich leider garnichts sagen, weil ich durch das Eis noch nichts sehe.

LG Bikinibottom


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hallo Bikinibottom,
:Willkommen2

da du schon AQ hast, kannst du dir sicher gut vorstellen, dass ein Teich mit Fischen auch nicht ohne Filter lange auskommt.

Die anderen Fische vermehren sich sehr schnell und wenn man auch noch füttert ist eine gute Abfuhr der Exkremente um so wichtiger.


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hallo Bikinibottom 

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis 

2200 Liter/h umwälzung wäre besser als nichts, aber nach einem Filter werden danach bestimmt nur noch 1000 - 1500 Liter plätchern 
Wenn man dann die 12.000 Liter Teich bedenkt geht das bald in die Hose, besonders mit zu vielen Fischlis.
Aber das solltest du ja als erfahrener Aquarianer wissen 
Im übrigen kann man die Vermehrungsfreudigkeit von Goldfischen mit denen von Guppis bzw Mollis vergleichen 

mfg René


----------



## bikinibottom (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey die Anlage ist eher eine Notlösung, damit wenn das Eis weg ist der Teich nicht gleich umkippt. Leider hat der Vormieter ja alles mitgenommen und will mir nun Teuer verkaufen. Die Kois kommen weg ,bekomm ich nicht für lau. Also nach seinen Angaben sind ca 10 Fische im Teich.
Wenn die sich so stark vermehren, sollte ich demnächst mal eine größere kaufen.
Okay die Pumpe kann das ja bewältigen , nur muss man sie öfters säubern , damit der Durchfluss gewährt wird.

Wieviele Stunden lässt Ihr eure Pumpen am Tag laufen? Zur Bepflanzung kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, da noch alles gefrohren ist.

LG


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Pumpe und Filter sollten 24h durchlaufen, sonst sterben die Bakterien ab.
Also sobald die Wassertemp. hoch genug ist und sich kein Eis mehr bildet Pumpe mit Filter einschalten, bis zum Herbst, wenn der erste Frost kommt.


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey, wenn das nur eine Notlösung ist erspare den Fischen das Leiden und gebe sie* alle *dem Vormieter mit, damit sie nicht weiter Leiden müssen.

Falls du das Gefühl hast alles für einen so großen Teich für lau zu bekommen, schütte ihn zu oder lass ihn als Biotop mit *nur* Pflanzen weiter laufen.

Das mit dem "sehr gut laufendes Aquarium" kann ich nach der letzten Äußerung kaum nachvollziehen.
Schaltest du da auch Nachts die Pumpe aus, damit man Strom spart?

Sorry wegen der harten Worte aber scheinbar soll alles nichts Kosten und auch keinen Aufwand bedeuten.


----------



## muh.gp (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hallo Jörg,

Und zunächst Glückwunsch zum 4.000 Beitrag!!!

Aber warum so negativ zum Jubiläum? Hier meldet sich jemand an, erläutert seine Situation und stellt Fragen und dann wird er gleich "rund" gemacht? Nicht jeder hier startet als Profi, nicht jeder hat vom Start weg die totale Hingabe.... Da hilft dann auch ein "Sorry" zum Ende des Beitrags nicht weiter.

Ich finde, dass hier oft nur schwarz-weiß gesehen wird, aber das Leben und auch der Teich hat viele Grauzonen... Ein bisschen Respekt untereinander tut gut!

Hallo Bikinibottom (?????),

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Stöbere hier mal durch die Themen, lies Dich ein und Du wirst viele nützliche Tipps finden, was Du brauchst um Deinen Teich sinnvoll zu betreiben. Ganz ohne Einsatz geht es natürlich nicht, entweder mit den Händen oder dem Geldbeutel...

Aber Vorsicht! Eingehende Lektüren in diesem Forum steigern die Teich-Suchtgefahr!

Grüße,

Holger

Ach ja, Dein richtiger Name wäre nett!


----------



## bikinibottom (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey,

danke für die Tipps, Kritik ist auch gern genommen . Die Notlösung sollte auch als eine dienen, da ich ja leider von 0 auf 100 durchstarten muss, will das das Wasser wenigstens einigermaßen gut ist. Meine jetzige Pumpe + Filter konnte ich für lau bekommen. Da ich wie gesagt gerade umgezogen bin un der Geldbeutel leider nicht so locker sitzt ...

Auf den Stromverbrauch kommt es in diesem Fall nicht so an , das so ein Teich nicht umsonst ist ist mir bewusst und das nehme ich in kauf. Habe mich im Inet ein wenig eingelesen und da meinten einige 6 Stunden ist optimal für die Pumpe. 
Die in meinem Aquarium läuft 24/7 + Heizung etc. und ja es läuft gut , habe klares Wasser und in den letzten 3 Jahren ist kein Fisch gestorben ))

Wie gesagt warte auf meine Pumpe und darauf das das Eis zurückgeht dann mach ich Paar Bilder 

LG


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hallo Holger,
danke für die Glückwünsche. :knuddel

Manchmal denke ich auch an meine schlechten Erfahrungen oder an die vielen Beiträge, wo Goldfische im Sommer an der Oberfläche nach Luft schnappen oder "an irgendwas" verendet sind.
Falls jemand nicht bereit ist für Tiere auch mal was (Arbeit oder Geld) zu investieren oder das ganze als Notlage zu bezeichnen, sind klare Worte auch schon mal hilfreich.
Wenn dann im 2. Beitrag 





> Okay die Pumpe kann das ja bewältigen , nur muss man sie öfters säubern , damit der Durchfluss gewährt wird.


 steht, sollten auch ein paar klare Worte erlaubt sein.


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey bikinibottom,
wenn du schon die Pumpe und Filter für lau bekommen hast, solltest du die Koi auch mitnehmen.
Die vielen Stunden an denen ich mich am Teich gut entspannt habe, solltest du dir künftig nicht entgehen lassen.
Ich hab auch 2 AQ aber die großen Koi im Teich gesund schwimmen zu sehen ist was besonderes. 

Was will denn der Vormieter für die Koi haben?

Mach mal ein paar Bilder und lass uns an deinem neuen ganz großen AQ teilhaben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hallo,
ich stosse mal in eine ganz andere Richtung und zwar Naturteich.
Der Teich ist ja schon vorhanden und die Größe ist ja auch wirklich nicht schlecht.
Auch wenn es viele nicht glauben wollen, man kann auch einen Teich mit Fischen
und ohne Filter und Pumpe betreiben,
zumindest mache ich das seit 4 Jahren so, und ich bin nicht der einzige.
Allerdings sollten dies dann __ Kleinfische sein. (z.B. __ Moderlieschen,Bitterlinge,__ Stichlinge).
Ich habe mich damals für Moderlieschen entschieden, da diese am temperaturun-
empfindlichsten sind.
Also lass Dir ruhig die ganzen Fische abholen, und versuche einen naturnahen Teich
zu gestalten.
Bei Deiner Größe kannst Du ruhig einen Schwarm von 20 - 30 Moderlieschen einsetzen.
Die ML sind sehr anspruchslos und eigentlich selbstversorger - ich füttere sie nur aus
Spass an der Freud und in den Übergangszeiten regelmäßig.
Ein Naturteich macht mindestens genauso viel Spaß, eher sogar viel, viel mehr,
da man eine ganz andere Artenvielfalt im Teich hat, und bei richtiger Bepflanzung ist
ein dauerhafter Betrieb ohne Technik auf alle Fälle möglich, und somit sehr günstig.
Meine Folgekosten für den Teich betragen ca. 15 - 20 € im Jahr für Fischfutter.
Ausser den neuen Teichpflanzen, die ich mir ab und an gönne entstehen eigentlich
keine Kosten mehr.

Hab erst gerade gelesen, dass die Form des Teiches ein Rechteck ist und scheinbar komplett  1,4 m tief ist, stelle einfach mal ein paar Fotos ein, die 
sind auf alle Fälle hilfreich, evtl. kann man ja mit einfachen mitteln den Teich auch etwas umbauen, damit er dann natürlicher wirkt.
Falls Du die Goldfische drin lassen willst, wirst Du um eine dauerhafte Filterung nicht umhinkommen, um eine einigermassen gute Wasserqualität zu 
erreichen.

LG Markus


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Zu der "Pumpenäußerung" - es handelt sich bei der Interimslösung sehr wahrscheinlich um eine Wasserspielpumpe, wenn die ständig gereinigt werden muss - eine richtige Filterpumpe hat keinen Schaum oder sonstigen Filter eingebaut - sie fördert je nach Bauart Partikel von 4-10 mm und muss eigentlich eher selten gereinigt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bikinibottom (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Also für die Kois will er ca 500€ haben, da er umgezogen ist und kein Teich mehr hat. Mache naher mal Fotos vom Teich wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Hier mal die Pumpe + Filter .....








Marke Eigenbau würde ich sagen, sind Filtermatten+ Granulat drinn. 
Sieht mir aber eher nach einer Fontäne aus oder?

Was muss ich beim Neukauf einer Pumpe + Filter beachten ? Wieviel Durchlauf sollte sie haben ? Braucht man UVC oder ist das nur unnötiger Schnick Schnack ?

LG


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Diese Filter/Pumpen-Kombi ist nur ein Notbehelf.

Du wirst dir schon was Ordentliches anschaffen müssen - bei Fischbesatz (vielleicht sogar mit Koi ?) solltest du eine Vorabscheidung und auch einen UVC mit einplanen (UVC kann nachgerüstet werden, macht aber schon Sinn) - ich sag mal ganz grob:
Compactsieve Vorfilter ca. 200,- € , Filterpumpe 6500/8000-er ca. 75,- €, Hauptfilter ca. 140,- , vernünftiger UVC T 5 40 Watt ca. 130,- €, Kleinmaterial 1,5" Schläuche Edelstahlschellen etc. ca. 50,- € - nur dass du mal ne Hausnummer hast - durch Eigenbau kann man etwas einsparen -  erfordert aber auch wieder Zusatzzeit und viel Lesen von Bauvorschlägen usw.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bikinibottom (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey,

okay das habe ich mir fast gedacht , also Kois kommen 100% raus, habe gesagt ich kümmer mich gern aber abkaufen werde ich sie nicht. Da er sie partou nicht drinlassen will und sie einem X-Belibigen für teures Geld verkaufen will ok.

Dann habe ich ja mal eine Hausnummer, meinst du die Fische werden mit meiner Pumpe 1 bis 2 Monate schaffen bevor ich mir das nötige Equipment leisten kann ? Also bei mir gehn die Tiere immer vor allem anderen , aber wenn kein Geld da ist kann man ja keine Bank überfallen ...Umzug war eine teure angelegenheit 

LG


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hallo Bikinibottom,

500,- EUR für ein paar Fische sind, wenn man sie nicht haben möchte, eine Menge Geld. Zumal man auch nicht weiß, ob sie das Geld wert sind. Manche Koibesitzer haben da eine völlig falsche Vorstellung. Nur weil der Fisch inzwischen gewachsen ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er auch mehr wert ist. Und dabei bleibt es ja nicht. 

Bei 12.000 Litern Volumen brauchst Du eine anständige Filteranlage, wenn Du Koi halten willst. Die Tiere wollen fressen und ab und an leider auch mal zum Tierarzt.

Der der Vormieter Filteranlage etc. abgebaut hat, würde ich ihn auffordern, auch schnellstmöglich die Fische abzuholen. Sonst bist Du noch schuld, wenn sie mangels ausreichender Technik Schaden nehmen.


----------



## bikinibottom (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Das stimmt, mir tut es nur leid um die Fische , weil es ja auch wieder ein extremer Stress ist.
Ich finde es einfach nicht richtig, auszuziehen , die Fische drinn zu lassen und alles was den Teich am leben hält abzubauen. Ich soll mich nun drumm kümmer bis ein Käufer gefunden ist . Da der Besitzer in einem anderen Bundesland wohnt kommt er leider auch nicht zur Pflege vorbei


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Dies Pumpe ist nicht gerade ein Stromsparwunder (sowas hat Aldi kürzlich verkauft ) - ich würde die Pumpe so einstellen, dass eher weniger für die Fontäne und viel Richtung Filter geht.
Diesen öfters mal kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls auch reinigen - von der Größe ist dieses Tönnchen für 2000 Liter-Teiche gedacht - aber besser dieser als gar kein Filter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bikinibottom (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Muss mal schauen wenn die Kombi da ist, ob ich die Fontäne ganz ausstellen kann, will ich eig nicht. Vorallem kann ich die dann ja nicht ganz im Teich versenken , muss ja in nähe der Oberfläche sein. Oder macht die Fontäne ein Sinn z.B. für die Sauerstoffanreicherung oder für das Umwälzen?


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Viel sittlichen Nährwert hat die Fontäne eigentlich nicht. In der Regel kann man die ausschalten, so das nur der Abzweig zum Filter bedient wird. Das macht bei dieser Minikonstruktion mehr Sinn. Die Pumpe kannst ruhig tiefer platzieren. Nicht direkt in den Schmodder, aber in Bodennähe.

Das "kümmern" kann ja ganz schön dauern. Frechheit von dem Vorgänger. Ich würde dem Knaben schriftlich einen Termin setzen, die Tiere abzuholen mit dem Zusatz "_Sollte er den Termin verstreichen lassen, gehst Du davon aus, dass er das Eigentum an diesen Tieren aufgibt, da er ja auch die zur artgerechten Haltung notwendige Technik abgebaut und vollständig entfernt hat_".


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Diese Pumpen haben auch meist einen Schaumfilter im Ansaugbereich - den gilt es öfters zu reinigen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bikinibottom (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey Leute,

So war ebend unten und habe mal nachgemessen. Länge 3,70, Breite 1,70 , TIEFE ca 80cm !!! das ergiebt für mich ein Volumen von 5168 Liter, nix da mit 12.000.

Hier einpaar Bilder :











Hinter der Brücke ist noch ein Ufer, sagen wir also mal 5300 Liter.


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Das bedeutet:
- auf gar keinen Fall für Koi geignet - zu klein
 - möglicherweise ist in der Tiefe noch Reserve, weil einfach viel Dreck drinnen liegt - gehen wir mal von ca. 6000 Litern aus.

Da würdest du, wenn man mal die Kosten im Auge behält, auch mit einem Druckfilter auskommen, der bereits einen UVC integriert hat - der Vorfilter fällt aus technischen Gründe weg und die Pumpe würde sich auf eine stromsparende 4300-er verkleinern - du wärst dann bei ca. 210,- € plus 20-30 € für Schläuche etc.

Wenn man nicht aufs Geld schauen muss, könnte man die obige Zusammenstellung beibehalten - lediglich den UVC und die Filterpumpe könnte ne Nummer kleiner dimensioniert werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey bikinibottom,
der Teich sieht eher nach einer schlechten Hälterungsanlage aus und der Besatz ist dafür deutlich zu hoch.

Damit es allen in der Zwischenzeit nicht so schlecht geht, würde ich erst mal eine Belüftung reinmachen.
Auf keinen Fall füttern, auch wenn sie an die Oberfläche kommen und betteln.

100€ pro größerem Koi sind durchaus ein angemessener Preis. Einen Käufer dafür zu finden ist aber nicht ganz einfach, besonderns dann, wenn der den Teich sieht.


----------



## bikinibottom (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Hey Leute,

Heute ist meine Pumpe und der Filter gekommen, gibt es bestimmte Positionen für Pumpe und Auslass, z.B. wie im Aquarium immer nur zur langen Seite Strömen um Algen und Verwirbelungen vorzubeuegen ?

Alle Fische haben überlebt und schwimmen munter im Becken hereum, die Besitzer wollen mir vieleicht die Kois überlassen , würde Sie dann gerne hier im Forum unter Nachweis und persöhnlichem Treffen verschenken  das Becken ist viel zu klein wie Ihr gesagt habt


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Geschäft*

Pumpe und Filter sollten möglichst gegenüber liegen, damit eine Art Strömung entsteht - die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle platzieren.

Gruß Nori


----------

